
A vet's hellish diary of climate change - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.watoday.com.au/environment/climate-change/cattle-have-stopped-breeding-koalas-die-of-thirst-a-vet-s-hellish-diary-of-climate-change-20191220-p53m03.html
======
jacquesm
This is a painful read. The habitable zone will shrink as a result of climate
change and that will be felt at the edges first. Australia anywhere away from
the coast is an area that was always borderline and that balance is tipping,
fast. The story of this vet can be multiplied by 100's elsewhere, and many
other professions will likely be hit as hard or harder (the farmers
themselves, for instance).

By the time the countries that are today still unaffected and affluent will be
affected at such levels that idiot politicians who deny climate change are no
longer going to be able to bamboozle their voters it will likely be _much_ too
late to do anything about it.

So if you think climate change isn't real and don't want read about your
future, better skip this story.

~~~
twoquestions
Or they'll deliberately accelerate the process, because it will hurt others
more than them, or out of naked spite.

------
WhompingWindows
People need to move. Climate is going to create millions upon millions of
refugees and ruin many previous agricultural occupations. There is nothing for
it, people NEED to move, the sooner the better.

The fact that cattle are being negatively affected by climate is a bitter
piece of irony for red meat eaters...cattle and beef eaters contribute very
heavily to warming via methane and with inefficient energy conversion via
feedstock as well as moving cattle with transportation, so...I can't say I
will miss cheap plentiful beef if it's becoming more rare and infeasible due
in part to beef's own climate warming.

~~~
snowwrestler
If you own your land, and your land becomes unlivable because of climate
change... how do you move?

Very few people have enough liquid cash on hand to purchase a new home without
first selling their existing home. If the value of the existing home suddenly
goes to zero, essentially those people become refugees. And generally
speaking, refugees are not welcome when everyone else feels stressed too.

This aspect of climate change--the long-term effect of destroyed property
value--is, I think, underappreciated by a lot of people.

~~~
jacquesm
Moving and starting over might be preferable to perishing. And we're still
talking about very wealthy people here in a relative sense. What about those
that don't have land and that need to move, especially when the move crosses
borders into countries that are reluctant at best to have them?

This will get ugly.

------
foxes
Unfortunately I feel like we are going to hear a lot more of these stories.

However I always wonder to what extent the large amount of land clearing for
farming has contributed for local climate change in Australia. You can drive
for hours and only see empty fields. I feel like we could have done things
better. Cattle don't seem best suited for the environment here. Pity kangaroo
eating isn't as popular.

------
perfunctory
May I remind everyone that we are not mere spectators in this story. We can
change things for the better. You may not feel like it but we HN'ers are an
influential crowd. Look around you. Reach out to like-minded people and join
them. Fight together. Opportunities exist. Or you can stay at home and keep
posting cynical comments on the internet. The choice is yours.

"the world is in greater peril from those who tolerate or encourage evil than
from those who actually commit it"

\-- Albert Einstein

------
henearkr
Stephen Baxter also depicts a very realistic and thorough view of the climate
change consequences in his novel Transcendent... frightening. Still extremely
accurate scientifically.

~~~
jacquesm
Good book, just read it, thank you!

